# custom x help



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

In a moment of weakness I got myself the Custom X wide 64 and P1 bindings. Problem is I'm only an intermediate boarder, and reading the reviews in various sites I'm starting to get a feeling I'm way over my head. I'm definitely going to keep the board so I need some instructions on how to make the most out of it. Can anyone give me tips on how handle this supposedly insane board?
Thanks...


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

My suggestion would be to ride it? =]


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

Its a board...start slow and get use to it and then progress. Obvioulsy it will be difficult to ride if you go on a double black with rocks and cliffs at every turn, but if you stay where you are most comfortable there should not be any problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

It will be like any other board. Just be careful and you'll do fine


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Will it build up speed faster than a regular board?


----------

